# Cracked Skylight, Better Options?



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Okay, going on second real season of camping, maybe 8 trips total so far with the 312bh..2011 model.
Camper is always stored in covered metal rv port. Roof looks brand new, never hit anything, nothing has fallen on it yet as we were loading for our trip beginning Tuesday...of course it's finally raining here in the Southeast, I notice water on the floor next to the bathroom. Look over the shower and it's dripping into the tub plus down the side of the wall. Pull out the plastic frame and I see the very side of the skylight has multiple cracks, one larger where most of the water is pooling and draining in. I think it's been there but where I had the camper parked it was pitched to the side of the crack and water was pooling between the lap sealant and the skylight and flooding in. 
I took the camper back to the enclosure, dried it up and used some goop silicone on the skylight to seal up the multiple cracks.

So, what are my options for a better skylight or is this just the type of junk they put on all RV's?

I've already replaced all the vents with Fantastik fans...had the maxx air vents but pulled them off b/c they cut so much of the air flow down.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

You might want to PM Jasonrebecca. He just did a skylight replacement and could probably share his research.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I had mine crack as well. Keystone replaced it under warranty.

I was an easy 30 min job to replace them. Just make sure you have enough dicor to complete the seal.


----------



## tp5554 (Jun 13, 2010)

heron said:


> Okay, going on second real season of camping, maybe 8 trips total so far with the 312bh..2011 model.
> Camper is always stored in covered metal rv port. Roof looks brand new, never hit anything, nothing has fallen on it yet as we were loading for our trip beginning Tuesday...of course it's finally raining here in the Southeast, I notice water on the floor next to the bathroom. Look over the shower and it's dripping into the tub plus down the side of the wall. Pull out the plastic frame and I see the very side of the skylight has multiple cracks, one larger where most of the water is pooling and draining in. I think it's been there but where I had the camper parked it was pitched to the side of the crack and water was pooling between the lap sealant and the skylight and flooding in.
> I took the camper back to the enclosure, dried it up and used some goop silicone on the skylight to seal up the multiple cracks.
> 
> ...


You can try http://www.eztopsworldwide.com/rvskylights.htm They offer custom sizes and thickness up to a 1/4" thick. That is heavy enough to jump on. You will have to email/call for special orders and specify the dome area along with desired outer lip. They were quick to respond and available to ship special orders in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

When you do replace the skylight you most likely will find the cause of the crack was Gilligan over tightened the screws holding it down. So don't do that and even your basic RV skylight will do just fine for a long time.

About the MaxxAir covers. How did you gauge the loss of flow? I have a mix on my trailer, Two MaxxAir Fans, One Fantastic fan with MaxxAir cover and one vent with just a MaxxAir cover. Very happy with them all and tend to leave the vents open all the time as the MaxxAir's prevent rain from coming in while still allowing full ventilation.


----------

